# Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod (Part 2)



## MillerMods

...continued from here.


----------



## DarthLumen

Does anyone know if there is an updated list? The list sill says "updated to post #563".....figure Eric has his hands full.


----------



## MillerMods

DarthLumen said:


> Does anyone know if there is an updated list? The list sill says "updated to post #563".....figure Eric has his hands full.



I'll need to compile an updated list here. Hopefully I'll be able to take care of it this week.

Here are some shot's comparing an LOP SE on high w/ an SV1H Lux I (Left), the Cree monster at 1 watt or ~320mA (center), and one of my Luxeon Arc mods w/ an SWOH Lux I driven at 1.5 watts or 470mA (right). The lights are about 1 foot from the wall.














Both using freshly charged NiMH Rayovac Hybrid cells:

Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.





Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on low right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on medium right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on low (50mA drive to the Cree) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.






BTW, I think the WG has a nasty greenish tint to it. It's the only one I have on hand that's assembled. :eeew:

Here's some photo's of my first trial runs.
LOP SE on high (stock driver w/ an SV1H Lux I) vs. Arc AAA head w/ Cree XR-E (P3 brightness). The lights are about 6 feet from the wall.

Arc Cree @ 180mA




Arc Cree @ 240mA




Arc Cree @ 350mA










Here are the options for the high setting and approximations for the Cree X-RE and my driver output on high:

3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get fairly warm.)
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get warmer than the 1 watt.)
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (It's best not to have the 1.5 watter on for more than a few minutes at a time. It can get hot.)

* Runtimes will vary because of both the temperature of the light and capacity and quality of the NIMH cell used. 
* I'll try to get more precise about the temperature soon. I have an IR themometer I plan on using for testing.

With a P3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~240mA ~45-60 lumens
1 watt ~320mA ~60-75 lumens 
1.25 watt ~390mA ~75-85 lumens
1.5 watt ~480mA ~85-95 lumens

With the Q3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~240mA ~65-80 lumens
1 watt ~320mA ~80-95 lumens 
1.25 watt ~390mA ~95-105 lumens
1.5 watt ~480mA ~105-115 lumens

Options for low level output are 25mA, 50mA, or 75mA drive.

Runtimes on LOW power for all models (tested using a 900mA NIMH cell):

25mA drive = 7 hrs @ ~4 lumens, 50mA drive = 4 hrs @ ~9 lumens, 75mA drive = 2.5 @ ~14 lumens.

The price is $120 with 2 stages and $110 with one stage for a complete head and body. The head by itself will be $15 less. The price for the Q3 premium Cree's (when they are available) will be $20 additional (this price will lower as they become more available). If you have a Cree you want to send to me for use in your mod, subtract $5. Standard Cree to be used will be the P4 brightness bin.

Parabolic cut and polished reflector are standard and the only available options for the reflector for this version of the Arc AAA mod. The lens on the Cree is made of glass, not plastic.

Shipping costs are $5 for Priority w/ delivery CN, $2 for First Class w/ delivery CN, and $5 for international airmail shipping

Big *THANKS!* to Erasmus for doing a groupbuy on the P4 WH's 

*Here is the current sign up list:*

WAVE_PARTICLE P4-WH, 240mA (0.75 watt), 25mA (paid)
FlashInThePan 50, 1.50, P4-WH (confirmed)
coyote 25, 1.50, Q3 (WD tint prefered) in for 2
russtang 25, 1.00, P4-WH (confirmed)
baylisstic 25, 1.25, P4
BeamJunkie 50, 1.5, P4-WD or highest bin available (head only) (confirmed)
Manzerick 25, 1.25, Q3
cqbdude ?, ?, Q3
gjg 75, 1.50, Q3
marcdilnutt 25, 1.50, P4-WB (confirmed)
cy P4-WH, 1.25, 50mA (paid)
Thujone 50, 1.25, Q3
quantile P4-WB, 1 W on high, 50 mA (paid)
Nell Q3 (will specify specs. later)
Sharpy 50, 1.25 Q3 and 75, 1.50, Q3 (both heads will be provide by Sharpy)
fasteddie 50, 1.00, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
Trashman 75, 1.50, Q3
kazu 50, 1.25, Q3
Carpe Diem 50, 1.25, Q3 
masakame 25, 1.50, Q3
iocheretyanny 50, 1.25, Q2 or Q3
Miciobigio 50, 1.50, Q3
Luff 50, 1.25, P4 & Q3
AndyTiedye 50, 0.75, Q3 
AuroraLite 50, 1.00, P3 or Q3
Scottiver 2 P4's, both 2 stage 50, 1.25 watts (one head and one complete)
TENMMIKE 25, 1.00, Q3 or most premium for 4 of the same (may want moved down on the list)
mcrich 50, 1.25, P4 or Q3
MrMimizu 50, 1.25, Q3 or may provide Q3 (See post #672)
ydna 50, 1.25, Q3 or P4
Newf-llb 50, 1.25, Q3
drews1 50, 1.00, Q3
grift 50, 0.75, Q3 & 50, 1.00, Q3
FlashMike 50, 1.00, Q3
rob_e 50, 1.50, Q3
Codeman 25, 1.50, Q2 or Q3
LouRoy for 2, 50, 0.75, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
d'mo 25, 1.50, Q3
Chao 50, 1.00, Q3
Roboholic 50, 1.50, Q3
UncleFester 25, 1.50, Qx
Nuutaro 75, 1.50, Q3
VerbalK 75, 1.25, Q3
LEDninja 50, 0.75, P3
lightrod 50, 1.25, best bin available
FsTop 25, 1.25, best bin available
bwm 50, 0.75, P4 WH
Justone 50, 1.25, Q3
CodeOfLight .25, 1.25, P4
ProofTech 50, 1.25, emitter supplied 
Varriano 75, 1.25, Q3
bexamous 50, 1.25, P4
dtlent 50, 0.75, P4 (head only) and 75, 1.25, Q3 (head w/ body)
daz 75, 1.25, Q3
Straightedge 50, 1.25, Q2 or Q3
Bobdrus 75, 1.25, Q3
vetkaw63 50, 1.25, Q3
ScarabDrowner 50, 1.00, Q3
eltel999 50, 1.25, Q3
Jeweler 75, 1.50, P3 or Q2
BVH 50, 1.25, Q3 (head only)
aiouem 50, 1.00, Q3
pryan 25, 1.25, Q3
Amorphous 75, 0.75, P4 for 2 ( now )
Amorphous 75, 1.25, Q3 for 2 ( when available ) 
esunnycpf 50, 0.75, Q3
liteMANIAC 50, 0.75, Q3
pinepoint ?
Kevski 50, 1.00, Qx
blitzlicht65 50, 1.25, Q3
alanhuth 25, 1.25, Q3
iNDiGLo 25, 1.50, Q3
JnC 50, 1.25, Q3 
tuna 50, 1.25, Q3 
stevevh 25, 1.00, P4
jefft 50, 1.25, Q3
DaveNagy 50, 1.50, Q3
Siegfried 25, 1.00, Q3
jki 50, 1.00, Q3 for 2
mudman cj 50, 1.50, Q2
tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
pdm 50 ,1.50, P4
frankr 50, 1.25, Q3
carlsjrman 25, 1.25, P4
Zionxem 50, 1.25, P4 or best available
svolich 50, 1.25, Q3
AustinEd 50, 1.25, P4
RIDE 50, 1.25, Q3 or best available.
JohnnyDeep 50, 1.25, Q3
Clickie 25, 1.00, P4 and a Lux mod on provided Arc
cpfx 50, .75, Q3
cocoa 50, 1.25, Q3
Koz99 50, 1.25, Q3
tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
Bright 50, 1.00, Q3
Lenny 50, 1.25, Q3
Navistar 75, 1.00, Q3
DrizzitT 50, 1.00, P4
Gypsy 50, 1.25, Q3
Per Arne 50, 1.25, Q3
copykat 25, 1.50, Q3
kry81 75, 1.50, Q3
dansperry 50, 1.00, Q3
gswitter 50, 1.25, P4 (WD prefered)
kashmir 50, 1.25, Q3
millerje 50, 1.50, Q3
gefff 50, 1.25, Q3
rdh226 25, 0.75, P4, WH/WJ/WD tint (whatever I can get "sooner"), 25, 0.75, Q3, WH/WJ/WD tint (whenever...), & 50, 1.25, Q3, same tint as unit above.(I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.)
Daekar 25, 0.75, Q3
Ozniot 75, 0.75, Q3
Ned 50, 1.00, Q3
wuhair 50, 1.00, Q3 (WD) 
Groundhog66 1 - 50, 1.25, P4 (WD) (and when available): 1 - 25, 1.0, Q3 or Q2? and 1 - 50, 1.5, Q3 or Q2?
Gointothelight 25, 0.75, P4 (WD)
zumac99 50, 0.75, P4 (WD)
racer7 50, 1.00, P4 (WD)
Pyros 
ananddev 1 - 50mA 1.25W p4 (is WD the whitest?), 1 - 50mA 1.25W Q3 (When they become available)
Rustrel 50, 1.25, Q3
Freyth 75, 1.25, Q3
yoyoteen 50, .75, P4 HEAD ONLY
AustinEd 5mA?, 1.25 best Cree available, white XO tint
Austin 50, 1.25 Q3
FRANKVZ 50, 1.00 Q3
WTH 50, 1.00 best bin available
err0r 50, .75 Q3 WD
slaps 25, .75 best bin available
THE_dAY 25, .75 best bin available
GregY 25, .75 best bin available
Kraid 25, 1.5 Q5 or best bin available
xoltri 50, .75 ,2 LIGHTS best bin available
DarthLumen 2 LIGHTS, both single stage 50mA
nugget 75, 1.25 best bin available
Dizos 50, 1.25 Q3
dd61999 50, 1.25 Q3
yaesumofo no specs, best bin available
bfly 50, 1.00 best bin available
crazyglockman 25, 1.5 Q3 or best available
updated to post #


----------



## Codeman

I'm still good for a 25/1.50 Q3 complete.


----------



## crazyglockman

I know I'm late but I'd like to sign up for one of your lights 25/1.5/Q3 or whatever is left. Thanks,
Charles


----------



## MillerMods

crazyglockman said:


> I know I'm late but I'd like to sign up for one of your lights 25/1.5/Q3 or whatever is left. Thanks,
> Charles



I plan on building these for a long time. I don't really have a limit on how many I will supply, it's just a matter of time until I get them all built.


----------



## bfly

I added my name to the list (#683) but am now curious about a different emitter. After comparing my Fenix L2D CE to my new P2D Rebel 100 I am much impressed with the Rebel 100 emitter. I like the warmer color of the Rebel. Is it possible to use a Rebel 100?


----------



## THE_dAY

hi MillerMods, i've continued the list from your last list update, post #563:

yoyoteen 50, .75, P4 HEAD ONLY
AustinEd 5mA?, 1.25 best Cree available, white XO tint
Austin 50, 1.25 Q3
FRANKVZ 50, 1.00 Q3
WTH 50, 1.00 best bin available
err0r 50, .75 Q3 WD
slaps 25, .75 best bin available
THE_dAY 25, .75 best bin available
GregY 25, .75 best bin available
FsTop 25, 1.25 best bin available
Kraid 25, 1.5 Q5 or best bin available
xoltri 50, .75 ,2 LIGHTS best bin available
DarthLumen 2 LIGHTS, both single stage 50mA
nugget 75, 1.25 best bin available
Dizos 50, 1.25 Q3
dd61999 50, 1.25 Q3
yaesumofo no specs, best bin available
bfly 50, 1.00 best bin available
crazyglockman 25, 1.5 Q3 or best available

there were also a few members changing orders from previous list, mainly to upgrade emitter to best available.
i guess you can deal with that when you get to them.

i hope that helps.


----------



## MillerMods

THE_dAY said:


> hi MillerMods, i've continued the list from your last list update, post #563:
> 
> i hope that helps.



Thank you much! That helps me out a lot. I just haven't found the time lately.


----------



## DarthLumen

THE_dAY said:


> hi MillerMods, i've continued the list from your last list update, post #563:
> 
> yoyoteen 50, .75, P4 HEAD ONLY
> AustinEd 5mA?, 1.25 best Cree available, white XO tint
> Austin 50, 1.25 Q3
> FRANKVZ 50, 1.00 Q3
> WTH 50, 1.00 best bin available
> err0r 50, .75 Q3 WD
> slaps 25, .75 best bin available
> THE_dAY 25, .75 best bin available
> GregY 25, .75 best bin available
> FsTop 25, 1.25 best bin available
> Kraid 25, 1.5 Q5 or best bin available
> xoltri 50, .75 ,2 LIGHTS best bin available
> DarthLumen 2 LIGHTS, both single stage 50mA
> nugget 75, 1.25 best bin available
> Dizos 50, 1.25 Q3
> dd61999 50, 1.25 Q3
> yaesumofo no specs, best bin available
> bfly 50, 1.00 best bin available
> crazyglockman 25, 1.5 Q3 or best available
> 
> there were also a few members changing orders from previous list, mainly to upgrade emitter to best available.
> i guess you can deal with that when you get to them.
> 
> i hope that helps.



I'd like to chage my order....Hopefully, this won't cause too much of an issue or a headache....my apologies.

25, .75 (1 light)...Q3 or best bin available (rebel 100 if possible)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Groundhog66

Please change my order to 1 light 50, 125, w/best available emitter

Thanks

Tim


----------



## err0r

With the improvements available in emmiters, please modify my order to 25mA low, .75W high, best bin available with a neutral to warm tint.

Many thanks!


----------



## DaveNagy

I already mentioned this back in the first thread, but just to be extra clear:

My current order is: DaveNagy  50, 1.50, Q3
Please change it to: DaveNagy 50, 1.50, <best available bin>

Thanks! I guess I'm a neutral-tint kind of guy, if it turns out that I have a choice in the matter.

Is there any way to know just how far down the list we are currently?


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig

Two for Wolfgang_Ludwig 50 1.25 best available


----------



## coyote

folks, from what i understand and from what Millermods said in post #621, everyone will get a chance to upgrade their LED to what's available at the time their light is made.

here's what eric said in that post: 

_"I haven't made any big purchases of stock so I don't mind if orders change. Instead of updating the list all over again however, I'll just change the order/specs when I contact the next person in line to see if they are still interested..."_

so don't worry about getting the best available LED, from what i gather, you will!

(ps: on the personal side- while i'm already signed up for two of the current units, i'd also love to see my name added to the end of the list for two additional units with the future R4-bin LED which probably won't be out for at least a year. proudly i was the first to request them back in post #610)


----------



## dtsoll

Put me down for (two) 50, 1.00, and best available emitter, although I guess that is not necessary. These look very cool, I am way behind the times. Doug Um, how does the two stage thingy work??


----------



## MillerMods

dtsoll said:


> Put me down for (two) 50, 1.00, and best available emitter, although I guess that is not necessary. These look very cool, I am way behind the times. Doug Um, how does the two stage thingy work??



The levels are changed from low to high by twisting the head further down. I use a simple hand made switch. It has proven to be a very reliable switch design.


----------



## Steelbeach

25, 1.25 - best bin available

Thanks.


----------



## Dizos

I guess it would be foolish to not request the best bin available. Please update my order to best available.


----------



## JohnnyDeep

Eric,

Please update my order from: JohnnyDeep 50, 1.25, Q3
to: JohnnyDeep 50, 1.25, Q5 - or best available bin


----------



## Panzergrennie

Hi,

i`m in for a q3; 1,5 W; 50mA.

PM with some questions sent as well!


----------



## FsTop

WAIT A MINUTE - I seem to have slipped way down the list:

- On the original signup pre-order list, I am #46 on the list

- On the list in this thread, I've been demoted to 132

What gives - all I did was to ask to modify the original order for a Q3 to request best bin available, in post #631 of the original thread?

PLEASE put me back to 46th, instead of 132...

Regards,
Rick


----------



## CodeOfLight

I have a Q5 in hand waiting. Please change mine to a supplied Q5.


----------



## MillerMods

FsTop said:


> WAIT A MINUTE - I seem to have slipped way down the list:
> 
> - On the original signup pre-order list, I am #46 on the list
> 
> - On the list in this thread, I've been demoted to 132
> 
> What gives - all I did was to ask to modify the original order for a Q3 to request best bin available, in post #631 of the original thread?
> 
> PLEASE put me back to 46th, instead of 132...
> 
> Regards,
> Rick



Oops, I meant to click the quote button, not the edit. Anyways, 
You're still on the list at 46th position, it was just a duplicate when you revised your order. I just copy pasted the addition to the list.


----------



## FsTop

> Oops, I meant to click the quote button, not the edit. Anyways,
> You're still on the list at 46th position, it was just a duplicate when you revised your order. I just copy pasted the addition to the list.
> Reply With Quote



Thanks - had me worried...

Rick


----------



## LEDninja

MillerMods said:


> The pre-order list for my Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod is here


I think you need to update here. Still points to the original thread.


----------



## MillerMods

LEDninja said:


> I think you need to update here. Still points to the original thread.



Oh yeah... Thanks


----------



## DarthLumen

FsTop said:


> WAIT A MINUTE - I seem to have slipped way down the list:
> 
> - On the original signup pre-order list, I am #46 on the list
> 
> - On the list in this thread, I've been demoted to 132
> 
> What gives - all I did was to ask to modify the original order for a Q3 to request best bin available, in post #631 of the original thread?
> 
> PLEASE put me back to 46th, instead of 132...
> 
> Regards,
> Rick




Where are you going (link) to see a numbered list? Figure I'm doing something wrong. I've asked before, so forgive me. I just can't seem to ever find the right link.

Thanks.


----------



## FsTop

The signup lists are not numbered - I copy/pasted it into Word, to get a count of the number of lines.


----------



## DarthLumen

FsTop said:


> The signup lists are not numbered - I copy/pasted it into Word, to get a count of the number of lines.



Ok.....thanks.


----------



## alex in germany

Im in for a *Q3 or if possible Q5 Cree*, 2 Stage with *25mA *for Low, and 3/4 watt =*240mA* for high.

Pm inbound.

best regards, Alex


----------



## crazyglockman

Eric,

I'm not in a hurry for my light but just wondering - I'm last on the list - I'm assuming a 1 year wait would that be about right? Thanks for your time.

Charles


----------



## CodeOfLight

I'm guessing 7 years for someone last on the list  I am expecting my flying car to come in first.


----------



## MillerMods

When cars fly... ...better chance then pigs on the bright side.

I hope to get a lot more done during the winter and hopefully I may be able to catch up. I'm still in the process of remodeling my house before I put it on the market.


----------



## LEDninja

MillerMods said:


> When cars fly... ...better chance then pigs on the bright side.


When pigs fly.


----------



## Illumination

One more to the list...

Illumination, 50mA,1.25w, Q3 (or best available)

Thanks.


----------



## gloworm

Put me down for a Q3 (or better) 50ma low 1.0 Watt high


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig

MillerMods said:


> When cars fly... ...better chance then pigs on the bright side.
> 
> I hope to get a lot more done during the winter and hopefully I may be able to catch up. I'm still in the process of remodeling my house before I put it on the market.



Experience tells us, remodeling a house takes a long time. I don´t have that patience. Sorry, but please remove my name from the sign-up-list. So I don´t have to check this thread in my daily Internetroutine any longer. Makes me kind of nervous.


----------



## MillerMods

Wolfgang_Ludwig said:


> Experience tells us, remodeling a house takes a long time. I don´t have that patience. Sorry, but please remove my name from the sign-up-list. So I don´t have to check this thread in my daily Internetroutine any longer. Makes me kind of nervous.



Won't be a problem because I can't find your name on the list.


----------



## marcdilnutt

I am the proud owner of one of the luxeon millermods and the quality of that tells me this will be worth the wait. I know it will take a while, but so does buying a fantastic car. This light will be well worth the wait.
Marc


----------



## craigberesh

Im in for one Q3 or if possible Q5 Cree or best bin available, 50ma, 1.25w


----------



## vetkaw63

Have you solved the heat problem yet? Are the run times affected by the higher VF of the Q5's?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MillerMods

vetkaw63 said:


> Have you solved the heat problem yet? Are the run times affected by the higher VF of the Q5's?
> Thanks,
> Mike



The 1.25 watt version will have to be eliminated. So the available high settings are now .75 watt, 1 watt, and 1.5 watt. The 1.25 watt setting drifts to 1.5 watts and I may not be able to come up with a solution. The runtimes are not affected by the higher Vf's because I set the driver to output a specific power and the drivers output current will vary inversely with Vf. The efficiency of the LED is the most critical specification the determine how bright it will be; not just the flux bin the LED is in.


----------



## CodeOfLight

Just make mine 1.5 watt.


----------



## Varriano

I will also go for the 1.5 watt.
JV


----------



## russtang

Eric,

If you haven't started on mine , I would like to change to Q5 or highest bin with .75 high and 25ma low
thanks


----------



## Nebula

Eric - please add me to your list for Arc -AAA mod @ 3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens for high, and 50 mA for low level output. I have my own light that I would like to send up. Is that ok? 

Also, I have an Arc AA with an extra head that I would like to mod using a LuxIII. Any chance of getting this light in the queue?

Thanks.

Kirk


----------



## MillerMods

Nebula said:


> Eric - please add me to your list for Arc -AAA mod @ 3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens for high, and 50 mA for low level output. I have my own light that I would like to send up. Is that ok?
> 
> Also, I have an Arc AA with an extra head that I would like to mod using a LuxIII. Any chance of getting this light in the queue?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kirk



When I get to you on the list I'll have you send me your Arc AAA. Unfortunately I don't do the Arc AA mods anymore. I'm just focusing on the Arc AAA mods for awhile.


----------



## colossus

Eric - please add me to your list for Arc -AAA mod @ 1.00 watt for high, and 50 mA for low level output. Q5 or best available bin. I have an old style Arc AAA that I would like to use if possible.


----------



## ChadPhelps

Nevermind, just saw the wait time. Scratch mine.


----------



## mspeterson

Please add me to the list, Q5 (or better) please....will pick levels at later date...Thanks!


----------



## craigberesh

What a time not to have my millermod. fires burning all around me. This is the second time in 4 years. Neverthe less, I will change my order to the 1.o watt instead of 1.25 based on what you said in a earlier post.


----------



## white light

Please add me to the list, 2 @ Q5 or better one with 2 stage 50ma/1 watt and the other @ 50ma/1.5ma.Thanks, Jesse ; I dont mined waiting at all,days,weeks,months,what ever it takes,I'm in


----------



## glyptic

Hello MillerMods,
This is my first post so I do not know if I am doing everything appropriately. 
I was wondering if I would be able to purchase only the two stage converters with or without a Q5 emitter. If this is possible please let me know the details. I am trying to build some small wacky AAA lights. Thank you for your time: glyptic


----------



## MillerMods

glyptic said:


> Hello MillerMods,
> This is my first post so I do not know if I am doing everything appropriately.
> I was wondering if I would be able to purchase only the two stage converters with or without a Q5 emitter. If this is possible please let me know the details. I am trying to build some small wacky AAA lights. Thank you for your time: glyptic



I'm sorry but I don't sell stand alone drivers any more.


----------



## baylisstic

Hi MM,

I'm near the top of the list. What's the estimate on the wait? Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

baylisstic said:


> Hi MM,
> 
> I'm near the top of the list. What's the estimate on the wait? Thanks.



I wish I had a sure answer but the dust is still settling. I finally got my house on the market and just got finished filling the moving truck and we're heading back to Columbus. We still have about 1/4th of the stuff to move. I have also been helping my dad with some of his home projects while I'm living there. I think in about 2 weeks I'll be back at building lights and will have yours done the first week I start again.


----------



## baylisstic

Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## iocheretyanny

Are you still charging $20 additional for premium bin, or since even Q5 is now easy to get, there is no longer a premium?

Can you please update your post with approximate lumens for Q4 and Q5, and what the costs are now for these LED's?


----------



## Blue72

iocheretyanny said:


> Are you still charging $20 additional for premium bin, or since even Q5 is now easy to get, there is no longer a premium?
> 
> Can you please update your post with approximate lumens for Q4 and Q5, and what the costs are now for these LED's?


 
X2, also since the Q5 bins are brighter, is it possible to get a 1/2 watt for longer runtime.

Thanks


----------



## LEDninja

+1


iocheretyanny said:


> Can you please update your post with approximate lumens for Q4 and Q5, and what the costs are now for these LED's?



+1


dd61999 said:


> X2, also since the Q5 bins are brighter, is it possible to get a 1/2 watt for longer runtime.



Can you update us as to the different models being made? mA/W
Are you still offering the single stage? Don't think anybody ordered one.
What is the latest time we can specify/change our selection of power levels/LEDs?
What LEDs are you stocking/getting? How much more for a LED you do not have stock? How much for a premium bin?

There are a lot of bins available now: (even more as you work down the customer list)
XR-E Flux and Cool to Neutral Tint Bin Selection:
P4 Flux (WG Tint) Soft White
P4 Flux (WD Tint) Soft
P4 Flux (WM Tint) Cold White (+$)
Q2 Flux (WH Tint) Soft
Q3 Flux (WB Tint) Cold White (+$)
Q4 Flux (WH Tint) Soft White (+$)
Q5 Flux (WH Tint) Soft White (+$)
Q5 Flux (WG Tint) Cold White (+$)
Q5 Flux (WC Tint) Cold White (+$)
R2 Flux (WG Tint) Cold White (+$)
XR-E Flux and Warm White Tint Bin Selection:
N2 Flux 8B Tint(2720k to 3050K) (+$)
P3 Flux 8A Tint(2900k to 3100K) (+$)
P4 Flux 7A Tint(3200k to 3500K) (+$)


----------



## gjg

Batts for Miller Mod??

Hello All: Since I own no AAA lights at present, I'll be picking up batteries and a likely a charger for my (hopefully) soon to be produced MillerMod, and my question is: What kind??? I have no idea what works best in this light - NiMH, Eneloop, lithium primary, etc. Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated.
TIA,
Greg


----------



## greg_in_canada

I have a Sanyo 900mAh Nimh cell that I used in my MillerMods 3-level L0P for the last year and a half. I charge it every Sunday night and it gets me through the week without trouble. I mostly use low but use medium and high (3/4 watt) once in a while.

If you don't think you'll use it often then an Eneloop or Energizer lithium may be better for you.

Greg


----------



## gjg

Was kind of bored tonight, so I dropped the list into a spreadsheet, numbered it, and updated it. Please check your request for accuracy... I did not update all the Q3's to Q5's (or R2's...), I'm assuming Eric will contact everybody before their light is built to give them the current choices, but any other requests in THIS post have been updated. I did not look at the original, locked post. Any other mistakes, please PM me.
gg

*1* WAVE PARTICLE P4-WH 240ma (0.75 watt), 25 mA (paid)
*2* FlashInThePan 50, 1.50, P4-WH (confirmed)
*3* coyote 25, 1.50, Q5 (WD tint prefered) in for 2. Also Two R4's when available per post #610 on original sign-up list.
*4* russtang Q5 or highest bin with .75 high and 25ma low (confirmed)
*5 *baylisstic 25, 1.25, P4
*6 *BeamJunkie 50, 1.5, P4-WD or highest bin available (head only) (confirmed)
*7* Manzerick 25, 1.25, Q3
*8 *cqbdude ?, ?, Q3
*9 *gjg 50, 1.50, R2 or best bin available 
*10 *marcdilnutt 25, 1.50, P4-WB (confirmed)
*11* cy P4-WH, 1.25, 50mA (paid)
*12* Thujone 50, 1.25, Q3
*13* quantile P4-WB, 1 W on high, 50 mA (paid)
*14* Nell Q3 (will specify specs. later)
*15 *Sharpy 50, 1.25 Q3 and 75, 1.50, Q3 (both heads will be provide by Sharpy)
*16 *fasteddie 50, 1.00, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
*17 *Trashman 75, 1.50, Q3
*18 *kazu 50, 1.25, Q3
*19* Carpe Diem 50, 1.25, Q3
*20* masakame 25, 1.50, Q3
*21 *iocheretyanny 50, 1.25, Q2 or Q3
*22 *Miciobigio 50, 1.50, Q3
*23 *Luff 50, 1.25, P4 & Q3
*24* AndyTiedye 50, 0.75, Q3
*25* AuroraLite 50, 1.00, P3 or Q3
*26* Scottiver 2 P4's, both 2 stage 50, 1.25 watts (one head and one complete)
*27* TENMMIKE 25, 1.00, Q3 or most premium for 4 of the same (may want to be
moved down on the list)
*28* mcrich 50, 1.25, P4 or Q3
*29 *MrMimizu 50, 1.25, Q3 or may provide Q3 (See post #672)
*30* ydna 50, 1.25, Q3 or P4
*31* Newf-llb 50, 1.25, Q3
*32* drews1 50, 1.00, Q3
*33* grift 50, 0.75, Q3 & 50, 1.00, Q3
*34* FlashMike 50, 1.00, Q3
*35* rob_e 50, 1.50, Q3
*36 *Codeman 25, 1.50, Q2 or Q3
*37 *LouRoy for 2, 50, 0.75, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
*38 *d'mo 25, 1.50, Q3
*39* Chao 50, 1.00, Q3
*40 *Roboholic 50, 1.50, Q3
*41 *UncleFester 25, 1.50, Qx
*42 *Nuutaro 75, 1.50, Q3
*43 *VerbalK 75, 1.25, Q3
*44* LEDninja 50, 0.75, P3
*45 *lightrod 50, 1.25, best bin available
*46 *FsTop 25, 1.25, best bin available
*47 *bwm 50, 0.75, P4 WH
*48 *Justone 50, 1.25, Q3
*49 *CodeOfLight 1.5 watt
*50* ProofTech 50, 1.25, emitter supplied
*51* Varriano 1.5 watt
*52 *bexamous 50, 1.25, P4
*53 *dtlent 50, 0.75, P4 (head only) and 75, 1.25, Q3 (head w/ body)
*54* daz 75, 1.25, Q3
*55* Straightedge 50, 1.25, Q2 or Q3
*56 *Bobdrus 75, 1.25, Q3
*57 *vetkaw63 50, 1.25, Q3
*58 *ScarabDrowner 50, 1.00, Q3
*59 *eltel999 50, 1.25, Q3
*60* Jeweler 75, 1.50, P3 or Q2
*61 *BVH 50, 1.25, Q5 (head only)
*62 *aiouem 50, 1.00, Q3
*63 *pryan 25, 1.25, Q3
*64 *Amorphous 75, 0.75, P4 for 2 ( now )
*65 *Amorphous 75, 1.25, Q3 for 2 ( when available )
*66* esunnycpf 50, 0.75, Q3
*67 *liteMANIAC 50, 0.75, Q3
*68 *pinepoint ?
*69 *Kevski 50, 1.00, Qx
*70 *blitzlicht65 50, 1.25, Q3
*71 *alanhuth 25, 1.25, Q3
*72 *iNDiGLo 25, 1.50, Q3
*73 *JnC 50, 1.25, Q3
*74 *tuna 50, 1.25, Q3
*75 *stevevh 25, 1.00, P4
*76* jefft 50, 1.25, Q3
*77 *DaveNagy 50, 1.50, <best available bin>
*78 *Siegfried 25, 1.00, Q3
*79 *jki 50, 1.00, Q3 for 2
*80 *mudman cj 50mA, 1.5W, will provide emitter
*81 *tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
*82 *pdm 50 ,1.50, P4
*83 *frankr 25, 1.50, best bin available
*84 *carlsjrman 25, 1.25, P4
*85 *Zionxem 50, 1.25, P4 or best available
*86 *svolich 50, 1.25, Q3
*87 *AustinEd 50, 1.25, P4
*88 *RIDE 50, 1.25, Q3 or best available.
*89 *JohnnyDeep 50, 1.25, Q3
*90 *Clickie 25, 1.00, P4 and a Lux mod on provided Arc
*91 *cpfx 50, .75, Q3
*92 *cocoa 50, 1.25, Q3
*93 *Koz99 50, 1.25, Q3
*94 *tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
*95 *Bright 50, 1.00, Best bin available
*96 *Lenny 50, 1.25, Q3
*97* Navistar 75, 1.00, Q3
*98 *DrizzitT 50, 1.00, P4
*99 *Gypsy 50, 1.25, Q3
*100* Per Arne 50, 1.25, Q3
*101* copykat 25, 1.50, Q3
*102 *kry81 75, 1.50, Q3
*103* dansperry 50, 1.00, Q3
*104* gswitter 50, 1.25, P4 (WD prefered)
*105* kashmir 50, 1.25, best bin available at build time
*106 *millerje 50, 1.50, Q3
*107* gefff 50, 1.25, Q3
*108* rdh226 25, 0.75, P4, WH/WJ/WD tint (whatever I can get "sooner"), 25, 0.75, Q3, WH/WJ/WD tint (whenever...), & 50, 1.25, Q3, same tint as unit above.(I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.)
*109* Daekar 25, 0.75, Q3
*110* Ozniot 0.25 .75 best bin available
*111* Ned 50, 1.00, Q3
*112* wuhair 50, 1.00, Q3 (WD)
*113* Groundhog66 1 - 50, 1.25 -(WD); 1 - 25, 1.0; and 1 - 50, 1.5; All with best bin available.
*114* Gointothelight 25, 0.75, P4 (WD)
*115* zumac99 50, 0.75, P4 (WD)
*116* racer7 50, 1.00, P4 (WD)
*117* Pyros ??
*118* ananddev 1 - 50mA 1.25W p4 (is WD the whitest?), 1 - 50mA 1.25W Q3 (When they become available)
*119* Rustrel 50, 1.25, Q3
*120* Freyth 75, 1.25, Q3
*121* yoyoteen 50, .75, P4 HEAD ONLY
*122* AustinEd 5mA?, 1.25 best Cree available, white XO tint
*123* Austin 50, 1.25 Q3
*124* FRANKVZ 50, 1.00 Q3
*xxx* WTH Cancelled
*125 *err0r 50, .75 Q3 WD
*126* slaps 25, .75 best bin available
*127* THE_dAY 25, .75 best bin available
*128* GregY 25, .75 best bin available
*xxx* Kraid Cancelled
*129* xoltri 50, .75 ,2 LIGHTS best bin available
*130* DarthLumen 2 LIGHTS, both single stage 50mA
*xxx* Nuggett Cancelled
*131* Dizos 50, 1.25 Q5 or best available
*132* dd61999 50, 1.25 Q5
*133* yaesumofo 25 / 1.5, best bin available
*134* bfly 50, 1.00 best bin available
*135* crazyglockman 25, 1.5 Q3 or best available
*136* Illumination, 50mA,1.25w, Q3 (or best available)
*137* Steelbeach 25, 1.25 - best bin available
*138* Panzergrennie Q3; 1,5 W; 50mA.
*139* alex in germany Q3 or if possible Q5 Cree, 2 Stage with 25mA for Low, and 3/4 watt =240mA for high
*140* gloworm Q3 (or better) 50ma low 1.0 Watt high
*141 *craigberesh Q5 Cree or best bin available, 50ma, 1W
*142* Nebula 3/4 watt, 50 mA . Light Supplied.
*143 *colossus Q5 1.00 watt / 50 mA Old style light supplied?
*144* mspeterson Q5 or better, will pick levels later
*145* white light Q5 or better with 2 stage 50ma /1 watt
*146 *MrBadExample Will request specs later.
*147* Lumenz 50/1.00/(best available)
*148* Spiderhole Will request specs nearer to build time
*149* DarthChicken 25 low, 1.0 high, best available bin
*150 *Tyler2006 25 low, 1.5 high, Q5
*151 *adamlau 25 low ? high customer -supplied R2
*152 *hayhay 1 watt 50mA 2 stage with best bin available
*153* future prius 50mA, 1W, Q5 or better.
*154 *HoopleHead 25mA, 1.00, Q5 (or best available)
*155* ThomasEdison No specs given
*156* neophyte340 no specs given
*157* randyo best available bin, will supply camo Arc, settings supplied later
*158* Midnightrun 25 low and 3/4 high with latest bin available
*159 *MKLight 1 watt, P4, with the low at 25
*160 *ptirmal premium bin 25ma/1.25A  
_*Updated to post #156.*_
*gg*


----------



## LEDninja

gig thanks for updating the list.
Having a number against my name makes it easier to figure how close I am to the top.


----------



## coyote

thanks for taking this on, greg (aka: gjg). 

EXCELLENT job!

to answer your Q about what batts are best in these MM: i use Eneloop in my P4 and find them perfect for the task. you'll need them for high power models like his 1.5 models, but if you go with a 3/4 watt (high power) unit then alkalines work fine.


----------



## MrBadExample

Am I in time to get in line? :wave: If so I will take one also. Since I assume it's going to be a while, I will wait on picking specs until my order draws near, that is if thats ok?


----------



## Ripper

Do we have any idea of the production rate?

I'm in the 80's - do I have a chance of getting this for my wife for Christmas 08?


----------



## Lumenz

I would like to get one of these. Hopefully I can get one before cockroaches rule the earth. 

Add me to the list as 50/1.00/(best available)


----------



## CodeOfLight

:mecry:


----------



## CodeOfLight

Ripper said:


> Do we have any idea of the production rate?
> 
> I'm in the 80's - do I have a chance of getting this for my wife for Christmas 08?


 

.01 units/month


----------



## iocheretyanny

MillerMods said:


> I wish I had a sure answer but the dust is still settling. I finally got my house on the market and just got finished filling the moving truck and we're heading back to Columbus. We still have about 1/4th of the stuff to move. I have also been helping my dad with some of his home projects while I'm living there. I think in about 2 weeks I'll be back at building lights and will have yours done the first week I start again.




A month in a half back (Nov 3rd) it was promiced that builds would start in 2 weeks? When will production really start?


----------



## spiderhole

Please put me down for one. Since I'm so far up the line, I'll hold off giving specs until I'm a bit further up, since things will undoubtedly change by then. Thanks.


----------



## BVH

Please update my request (#61 on list) from a Q3 to a Q5. Thanks!


----------



## DarthChicken

25 low, 1.0 high, best available bin please.... and yes, I know it'll be a while


----------



## white light

:twothumbs Happy New Year


----------



## CodeOfLight

Now placing orders for 2017!!! 

:devil:


----------



## Tyler2006

25 low, 1.5 high, Q5, do i need to send a light?


----------



## Blue72

CodeOfLight said:


> Now placing orders for 2017!!!


 
Well I kind of wanted the CREE 25,000 lumen Z8 bin LED anyway, so I can wait


----------



## MrMimizu

Millermods hasn't posted anything for like 2 months. hope this is still happening.


----------



## nuggett

Please remove me from the sign up list


----------



## yaesumofo

Wow I am #136.
I have decided that to ask for a spec is crazy since they could change by the time mine gets made. So I wont the highest high and a 25ma low what.
Is there a time extimate? I have no idea when I signed up but as number 136 I suspect it will take a while. 
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## Groundhog66

Since only a few of these have been completed in the past 15 months, I wouldn't count on getting one prior to retirement.:thumbsdow


----------



## adamlau

I'll take a 25mA dual stage. I am assuming that I can send MM an R2 to drop in. Do we pre-pay for one of these? Let me know :thumbsup: !


----------



## Codeman

yaesumofo said:


> Wow I am #136.
> I have decided that to ask for a spec is crazy since they could change by the time mine gets made. So I wont the highest high and a 25ma low what.
> Is there a time extimate? I have no idea when I signed up but as number 136 I suspect it will take a while.
> Thanks
> Yaesumofo



I think I'm #36, and MillerMod hasn't posted since early November. It doesn't look good.


----------



## DaveNagy

Man, I'm experiencing a USL flashback. I seem to be the kiss of death on these custom-build projects. At least no one is out any cash this time around.

I hope Mr. MillerMod is okay. Has he posted in _any_ threads?

I just received my Extreme III light from Japan. It's pretty neato, but just a tad too big to be a keychain-able light. I still prefer the Arc AAA form factor and simplicity, so I'm really hoping that MillerMods is able to come through eventually.


----------



## MillerMods

I hate to keep everyone waiting like this. I've been busy shopping and buying a house for the past few month's. I wish I could promise to get these mods out but I'm not going to try and sugar coat it. It will be awhile. I have intentions of getting to them, but it may be months from now. Life got really busy really fast for me. New kid, new house, new job, and staying with my parents until I remodel our new house. I sincerely regret keeping everyone out on a limb.


----------



## frankr

I have no problem waiting. Congrats on the great stuff going on in your life, new kid, new home and all. Sounds like you have your priorities right.


----------



## Codeman

Glad to hear from you, MillerMod. I can wait as well.


----------



## kashmir

Good luck Millermod. For those of us willing to wait, the longer the wait, the better the technology will be by build time.


----------



## UncleFester

MillerMods said:


> I hate to keep everyone waiting like this. I've been busy shopping and buying a house for the past few month's. I wish I could promise to get these mods out but I'm not going to try and sugar coat it. It will be awhile. I have intentions of getting to them, but it may be months from now. Life got really busy really fast for me. New kid, new house, new job, and staying with my parents until I remodel our new house. I sincerely regret keeping everyone out on a limb.



Eric.
It's good to hear from you. Congratulations on getting a life (unlike a lot of us LOL). When you get back in the saddle we've got plenty of things for you do. 
Stay Bright
UF


----------



## craigberesh

deleted


----------



## Kraid

I'm sorry, its been so long. I'm gonna have to ask to unsign up.


----------



## hayhay

Wow, I can't believe I never noticed this thread...go ahead and put me down in case this thread gets moving again sometime. I'll go 1 watt 50mah 2 stage with best bin available.


----------



## gjg

*MillerMods list ideas?*

Got you on the list hayhay.

*About the list* - *I'll keep it the way it is for now, and if Eric want's some help with it I'll be glad to provide it.*


I don't know how "Real" it is... I mean how many folks on it are still around and still interested. Maybe it's just me, but some of the names really don't look familiar. My thoughts - I would start a "MM Confirmation List" thread. Re-Post the list I have (maybe have the mods make it a stickie??), and anybody on the list could post confirming they're still interested, and request any changes/updates. I'll then take the responsibility of updating the new "Master" list. All totally unofficial, of course, because Eric is building the lights, not me.... But this way when he DOES start production, he has a current list to build from, and it might save him from some hassle on trying to contact folks who aren't around or interested any more. 

OK, I might be totally out of bounds here, if I am tell me. Just thought I may save Eric some work (and we all want Eric to just BUILD LIGHTS...) and liven up the MM forum. Feedback, please.
Thanks,
gg


----------



## hayhay

*Re: MillerMods list ideas?*



gjg said:


> Got you on the list hayhay.
> 
> *About the list* - I don't know how "Real" it is... I mean how many folks on it are still around and still interested. Maybe it's just me, but some of the names really don't look familiar. My thoughts - I would start a "MM Confirmation List" thread. Re-Post the list I have (maybe have the mods make it a stickie??), and anybody on the list could post confirming they're still interested, and request any changes/updates. I'll then take the responsibility of updating the new "Master" list. All totally unofficial, of course, because Eric is building the lights, not me.... But this way when he DOES start production, he has a current list to build from, and it might save him from some hassle on trying to contact folks who aren't around or interested any more.
> 
> OK, I might be totally out of bounds here, if I am tell me. Just thought I may save Eric some work (and we all want Eric to just BUILD LIGHTS...) and liven up the MM forum. Feedback, please.
> Thanks,
> gg



gjg,

I think that sounds like a great idea. I haven't been part of CPF very long...but when I noticed this thread I couldn't believe I hadn't heard of the upgrade at all! But since this thread dates back so far, I think it would be a good idea to upgrade the list to those who actually have interest in the upgrade at this current time.


----------



## BVH

I'm still in, #61


----------



## coyote

count me in, greg! (number 3 on the list).

and thnx for the good idea and taking it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bright

Hi,

Count me in. My current listing is:

95 Bright 50, 1.00, Q3

By the time mine is due for assembly, I'll want to reconsider bin and power levels.

Thanks.


----------



## frankr

#83 I'm still in. -- 25, 1.50, <best available bin>


----------



## BeamJunkie

I'm still very much in. I've been checking this thread everyday for over a year and a half. Hope MM all the best with life's changes and look forward to him getting back into the hobby.

Beamjunkie (#6 on list)


----------



## future_prius

Cool looking mod. OK I'm in.

50mA, 1W, Q3 or better.

Wow.


----------



## kashmir

#105 I'm still in. When the time comes I'll let Eric know the set-up I want (still hoping for the 1.25 version!).  


Don


----------



## craigberesh

#144 I am still in!


----------



## Blue72

I think this is a bad idea, unless you are going to PM or email everyone on that list. Because I am sure many people do not check this subforum that often because of Millermods long break in production. I being one of them


----------



## Codeman

I agree. Until MillerMod is back up and running, the list is moot and any effort to maintain an un-official copy just clutters the thread and may even complicate things later on.


----------



## gjg

I was debating that myself. Think I'll hang loose for a while and wait and see when Eric comes back to the forums. If he needs/wants some help I'll be glad to do it. Until then, please keep posting to this thread, I'll keep updating the list I have on page 2. Thanks for your feedback, folks!
Greg 



Codeman said:


> I agree. Until MillerMod is back up and running, the list is moot and any effort to maintain an un-official copy just clutters the thread and may even complicate things later on.


----------



## HoopleHead

hopefully in, $ standing by!

would like a 2-stage complete light:

HoopleHead 25, 1, Q3 (or best available)


----------



## Groundhog66

I am still in, but obviously a P4 isn't gonna cut it anymore. Gimme the same as previously spec'd with best emitter available.


----------



## FsTop

Keep me in.


----------



## DarthChicken

Keep me in as well.

Although I wonder about the point of redoing the list. It might be better do to this once millermods is actually producing something. I can see we'll be doing this list over again in 6 months


----------



## Jeweler

#60 Jeweler YOU BET i'm still in!!


----------



## err0r

Still in.


----------



## ThomasEdison

I.m also in for one!


----------



## CodeOfLight

DarthChicken said:


> Keep me in as well.
> 
> Although I wonder about the point of redoing the list. It might be better do to this once millermods is actually producing something. I can see we'll be doing this list over again in 6 months


 



.....or 6 years.


----------



## olrac

Kraid said:


> I'm sorry, its been so long. I'm gonna have to ask to unsign up.



I'll be happy to take his spot! Waiting patiently


----------



## Ozniot

I'm still in, but with a change in specs:
Ozniot 0.25 .75 best bin available. MillerMods Arc is worth waiting for because I can sneak it past my wife. If it looks like the stock DS on my keychain, it must be the same flashlight...


----------



## marcdilnutt

Glad to hear you are still ok Eric. I havent been on here myself for quite a while either, i sort of fell on to the wagon and had more important things to spend money on than torches (i have also just done the new baby, new house thing). I am still interested though, and i suggest that a pm to people before they get missed out from this new list would be appreciated. I havent posted for ages but i still want one of these!!


----------



## olrac

I also want one of those great Arc AA heads he put together! :twothumbs


----------



## adamlau

Odd that my name got bumped off the list :thinking: ...
Someone please put my name back on the list :duh2: ...


----------



## bwm

#47
still interested
50ma low, 3/4 watt high
I currently have a Q5 emitter to provide

Brian


----------



## gjg

adamlau said:


> Odd that my name got bumped off the list :thinking: ...
> Someone please put my name back on the list :duh2: ...


Adam, I hate to tell ya this, but you've never been moved or deleted... Always 154. Been sniffin' them battery fumes again :sick2: ? Nothing like the smell of lithium in the morning... 
gg


----------



## CodeOfLight

I am just terrified that my name might be dropped off this list!

If I get dropped off, why that means I may never get my light made!.....uh wait a minute....that is happening right now anyway!


----------



## coyote

CodeOfLight said:


> I am just terrified that my name might be dropped off this list!
> If I get dropped off, why that means I may never get my light made!.....uh wait a minute....that is happening right now anyway!



LOL!!!


----------



## 3rdrock

I'm also interested .:sigh:


----------



## Groundhog66

This thread is becoming ridiculous, I am really not sure why it is still open. Just another prime example of a builder getting the masses all lathered up, and then not delivering. I would think that an occasional update would not be too much to ask, or perhaps it is.....:thumbsdow


----------



## jch79

MillerMods said:


> *I wish I could promise to get these mods out but I'm not going to try and sugar coat it. It will be awhile. I have intentions of getting to them, but it may be months from now.* Life got really busy really fast for me. New kid, new house, new job, and staying with my parents until I remodel our new house. I sincerely regret keeping everyone out on a limb.



Read the above statement. Eric isn't promising anything, and *he hasn't taken any money* from anyone. Keep in mind that these are flashlights - things like a new house, a new child, and a new job ALL take precedence.

So in short, either accept it could take a LONG time, or move on! 

That said, I hope he comes through for everyone as soon as he can.

john


----------



## MillerMods

Groundhog66 said:


> This thread is becoming ridiculous, I am really not sure why it is still open. Just another prime example of a builder getting the masses all lathered up, and then not delivering. I would think that an occasional update would not be too much to ask, or perhaps it is.....:thumbsdow



I agree that I should be updating more than I have. I'll try to hang out here a bit more. Things are finally starting to come together a bit. I've got about another month to finish the new house and I close tomorrow on my old house. I'll be building the lights after I finish the remodeling. Thanks for everyone's continued interest and support.


----------



## Codeman

It's good to hear from you, MillerMods, and to hear that things are moving along. I've got plenty of patience, so I don't mind the wait.



jch79 said:


> Read the above statement. Eric isn't promising anything, and *he hasn't taken any money* from anyone. Keep in mind that these are flashlights - things like a new house, a new child, and a new job ALL take precedence.
> 
> So in short, either accept it could take a LONG time, or move on!
> ...



I completely agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMimizu

Nice to hear that things are happening. 
If timing works out, maybe I can do a local pick up when I go to the airforce museum in Dayton, OH in Sept. 
Cincinnati is only 1 hour away.


----------



## hank

I just came by to say thank you, I got an AAA mod from you quite early on, it is on a micro-clip inside my wallet all the time, and has been a great help several times. It's my second light -- the regular Arc AAA is on the belt loop for everyday use.

But when I need to either creep outside without being too obvious (low) or light up the yard (the next level up from the lowest) -- it's been great every time.

Still on the first lithium-Energizer battery too, after all this time.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Hi Eric,
Glad to hear its all going okfor you. Dont worry about us, get your family sorted first. We can wait, they are the important ones. I have been on this list so long another few months wont hurt at all. I hope your family are well, take care mate.


----------



## neophyte340

err,, never posted in this sign up, but seen it for awhile,, I would like to also have one ... so... MM when you finish them,, count me in for one


----------



## MillerMods

I'll be done with my house within the next couple of weeks finally. I'm working on a new design for the driver (in my head right now) which will make the low setting 25-30% more efficient. Thanks for waiting....


----------



## Codeman

Sounds good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## kashmir

+1 :twothumbs


----------



## randyo

It's good to hear that you're almost back in action!
I know the list is a mile long, but I think I'll get on it. 
I already own one of your early versions of the CREE-ARC, and it, along with all of the various 2-stage AAA & AA ARC Luxeon mods that I have are all working well. Put me down for a 2-stage using a camo-ARC (which I will provide when the build time nears). I'll want the latest hottest CREE - with the high and low settings to be determined later.


----------



## tricker

--post removed--


----------



## Midnightrun

please add me to the list

25 low and 3/4 high with latest bin available


----------



## BeamJunkie

Hello MM,

I know you're busy so please answer this at your convenience. Have you put any thought into using the Fenix EO1 as the host for your AAA Mod. I genuinely like the idea of using the ARC as a host considering it's size and durable (time tested) type III finish. It's just that the Fenix EO1 didn't exist back in the day when this MOD thread started and the EO1 offers some very different design aspects to it. I also realize that the cut of the EO1 reflector might not be optimal for the best beam using a CREE (like the older ARC AAA head). Just an idea for discussion and consideration.....


----------



## MKLight

Hey! Can I please sign up for a 1 watt, P4, with the low at 25?

Thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## yaesumofo

Sort of defeats the original purpose of this mod which is an ARC AAA mod.
If he were offering a E01 mod I suppose a new line would form to the right.
But really why bother? The E01 is kins of nice a it is. It certainly has a better beam then the original ARC AAA.
The whole idea behind this mod is to take a ARC AAA and scrap it's crappy emitter and replace it with something better.
The E01 has a good head start since it already has a Cree emitter...
Anyway It is a silly idea in the wrong place. this is the ARC AAA miller mod thread not the E01 mod thread.
Maybe some day The miller mod assembly line will run again until then I will be playing with my nano.
Yaesumofo




Beat junkie said:


> Hello MM,
> 
> I know you're busy so please answer this at your convenience. Have you put any thought into using the Fenix EO1 as the host for your AAA Mod. I genuinely like the idea of using the ARC as a host considering it's size and durable (time tested) type III finish. It's just that the Fenix EO1 didn't exist back in the day when this MOD thread started and the EO1 offers some very different design aspects to it. I also realize that the cut of the EO1 reflector might not be optimal for the best beam using a CREE (like the older ARC AAA head). Just an idea for discussion and consideration.....


----------



## jch79

yaesumofo said:


> The whole idea behind this mod is to take a ARC AAA and scrap it's crappy emitter and replace it with something better.



I disagree!

The 5mm LED in an unmodified Arc AAA is not crappy - it's a runtime monster :rock: with a very usable beam for a great EDC keychain/backup light. :twothumbs

To make an unqualified statement that the Cree is _better_ is certainly a matter of opinion, as it has both advantages (brightness, tint) and drawbacks (durability, runtime) - as does the 5mm LED. 

Is trading durability and runtime for brightness and tint _better_? :shrug: And with the new Snow LED that's available in the Arc AAA, tint goes away as being an issue! :duh2:

I have 2 of these Cree Arc AAA mods, and a couple original Arc AAA's (including a Snow 5mm), and I love all of them, and by any means, I don't consider any of them _crappy_ or any of them _better_ than the others. 

:wave: john


----------



## kitelights

yaesumofo said:


> Sort of defeats the original purpose of this mod which is an ARC AAA mod.
> If he were offering a E01 mod I suppose a new line would form to the right.
> But really why bother? The E01 is kins of nice a it is. It certainly has a better beam then the original ARC AAA.
> The whole idea behind this mod is to take a ARC AAA and scrap it's crappy emitter and replace it with something better.
> The E01 has a good head start since it already has a Cree emitter...
> Anyway It is a silly idea in the wrong place. this is the ARC AAA miller mod thread not the E01 mod thread.
> Maybe some day The miller mod assembly line will run again until then I will be playing with my nano.
> Yaesumofo


Did I miss some big announcement? Since when does the new E01 use a Cree? Mine uses a Nicha GS, the same as the latest ARC offering.

IIRC, this mod was offered with other hosts, too. I don't remember if it was the ARC clones or maybe a peak. Although I prefer the smaller size of the ARC as a host, the question about using the readily available less expensive tail standing E01 is an excellent one.


----------



## LEDninja

Millermods,
Have you considered shrinking the number of models to say 3 (long running 25mA/250mA, regular 50mA/320mA, bright 75mA/390mA) then subcontracting the build to Peak. (I would have suggested Arc but Peter is leaving the company and the other guys there do not seem too responsive).
The sheer numbers on the signup list would indicate this has gone from low volume modding to factory batch production.


----------



## MillerMods

LEDninja said:


> Millermods,
> Have you considered shrinking the number of models to say 3 (long running 25mA/250mA, regular 50mA/320mA, bright 75mA/390mA) then subcontracting the build to Peak. (I would have suggested Arc but Peter is leaving the company and the other guys there do not seem too responsive).
> The sheer numbers on the signup list would indicate this has gone from low volume modding to factory batch production.



These little lights are tougher to build that what a typical manufacture can deal with. It really comes down to 3 things; unusually tight component placement, driver "tweeking" (which could be resolved by a new layout and only offering one setting), and the "two stage" switch placement. These may or may not seem like big deals, but I have found these things among others to be road blocks when building them. I also may need to be concerned about patent infringements with Peak or Arc. If I started having similar bodies made, I'm not sure how that would go.


----------



## coyote

hey eric, 

what you do is the best there is, so there is no need to even consider changing the process. as we all know, folks are lined up for your product and are willing to wait a couple years to get them. part of the joy are the options you allow and the sense of buying a handmade custom item. "made by you, uniquely built for me"

MillerMods Rule!

glad to hear from you. hope things are going well.

-coyote


----------



## THE_dAY

I know CPR and I'm gonna keep this thread alive..

And 1 and 2 and breath come on breath dammit.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Ok, pass me the paddles. Everybody stand back, charging to 250. And clear! Dammit, get me 10ccs of adrenaline.


----------



## ptirmal

Forgot about this thread... If it gets going I'll be in for a premium bin 25ma/1.25A


----------



## davidmn

*hi*

I don't want to restart PlayPod that often. Ten minutes is not enough to evaluate the product.


----------



## marcdilnutt

What? Did i miss something? That last post makes no sense to me.


----------



## THE_dAY

Yeah, I didn't get it either, maybe he accidently posted in this thread.

Millermods, don't give up on this project.

What you have created is probably one of the greatest flashlight mods in history!


----------



## coyote

i have no idea what davidmn was saying either, but he did give a breath of life to this thread again. thnx for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigberesh

Forgot my number, lol but, I am still here hanging in waiting


----------



## WTH

Please take me off the list.


----------



## MillerMods

I'm sure many people have written me off by now, but anyone still interested will see me come back with a vengeance. I have had too many things eating up my time to mention. Life got very stressful for me for the past year and a half. I feel some of my sanity finally coming back. I'm even starting to enjoy working on flashlights again!


----------



## gjg

MM - It will be interesting to see how many folks (see post #64 for the current list) that signed up for a light are even *ON* CPF any more.... If there's anything else I can do to help, just let me know.
gjg


----------



## LEDninja

MM before you start, get everyone to confirm they are:
1) Still interested.
2) Still want the same options as before,

Way back when, I do not see paying extra going from P3 to P4. Paying extra for P3 to Q5 is another matter.


----------



## coyote

welcome back eric! glad everything has worked out for ya.

to answer gjg's question: i'm still here, waiting and wanting 2 units, both in 25/1.50 with the best available XRE.

yahoo!!!


----------



## white light

:wave: welcome back,my original order still stands and I,m sure I'll be needing more :thumbsup:


----------



## Codeman

MillerMods said:


> ... I feel some of my sanity finally coming back. I'm even starting to enjoy working on flashlights again!



That's good news on both counts! :twothumbs:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerMods

Well, it's been a very long time as we all know and I'm sure the list would change a good bit once it's revealed whether or not individuals are still interested. CPF member gjg has offered to help me contacting people to get a more viable list for everyone to follow. I'm going to have names grayed if there is no response in 2 weeks and removed after 2 months of no contact. 

Does this seem fair or should I take a different approach? I certainly don't want to loose any customers or upset anyone.


----------



## GVS_Lakers

Seems fair if you attempt to contact members via PM and/or email, most semi-active members chack in every two weeks at least....or I would think. I guess you will have to upgrade emitter choices this time also huh?


----------



## baylisstic

Seems fair. I'm still in!


----------



## mudman cj

If I may be so bold, I would like to suggest that due to the widespread availability of Q5 cool white Cree LEDs and now decent bins in warm white 3A, 5A, 7A etc. that if there is to be an emitter option it is based around choosing the tint (which may sacrifice output of course) rather than the brightness bin. The scene is just different from when this project was conceived. Gone are the days of paying $30 or more for a cutting edge 3W LED. (Lux III U bin - remember?) 

I understand that any options at all make the building process logistically more complex, so I for one would understand if you just wanted to make it 'one size fits all'.


----------



## MillerMods

I'll have to do some shopping around to find what bins are available. I have Q4 WH's and Q2 WD's on hand and will consider those as the base level emitters at the moment. Until I re-coupe some funds that will be what I'll start with. I'll have to do some list jumping for the first few customers and then I'll order some more premium bins and start with the customers I skipped.


----------



## gjg

*Want a Q4 WH or a Q2 WD?*

Hello All: 
If you're on the list and want a Q4 WH or a Q2 WD please PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]. Also include your shipping address. As Eric mentioned, I will do my best to keep shipping/build info flowing to give him time to build our new toys!
Thanks for your patience,
Greg 

*PS - even if you are low on the list, a quick Q4/Q2 won't be a problem!*



MillerMods said:


> I'll have to do some shopping around to find what bins are available. I have Q4 WH's and Q2 WD's on hand and will consider those as the base level emitters at the moment. Until I re-coupe some funds that will be what I'll start with. I'll have to do some list jumping for the first few customers and then I'll order some more premium bins and start with the customers I skipped.


----------



## gjg

Repost of the "List"... Any changes/requests please PM or e-mail me as well as posting - I'm also keeping all this info on a spreadsheet for Eric, and want to keep it as accurate as possible. I may miss just a post. 
THANKS,
Greg

*1* WAVE PARTICLE P4-WH 240ma (0.75 watt), 25 mA Cancelled
*2* FlashInThePan 50, 1.50, P4-WH (confirmed) Possibly High CRI emitter
*3* coyote 25, 1.50, Q5 (WD tint prefered) in for 2. Also Two R4's when available per post #610 on original sign-up list.
*4* russtang Q5 or highest bin with .75 high and 25ma low (confirmed) And a second one on the second list :thumbsup:.
*5 *baylisstic 25, 1.25, Q5/R2
*6 *BeamJunkie 50, 1.5, Q5/R2-WD or highest bin available (head only) (confirmed)
*7* Manzerick 25, 1.25, Q3
*8 *cqbdude ?, ?, Q3
*9 *gjg 50, 1.50, R2 or best bin available 
*10 *marcdilnutt 25, 1.50, P4-WB (confirmed)
*11* cy P4-WH, 1.25, 50mA (paid) Cancelled?
*12* Thujone Cancelled
*13* quantile P4-WB, 1 W on high, 50 mA (paid)
*14* Nell Q3 (will specify specs. later)
*15 *Sharpy 50, 1.25 Q3 and 75, 1.50, Q3 (both heads will be provide by Sharpy)
*16 *fasteddie 50, 1.00, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
*17 *Trashman 75, 1.50, Q3
*18 *kazu 50, 1.25, Q3
*19* Carpe Diem 50, 1.25, Q3 Cancelled
*20* masakame 25, 1.50, Q3
*21 *iocheretyanny 50, 1.25, R2
*22 *Miciobigio 50, 1.50, Q3
*23 *Luff 50, 1.00 Q4, and a second light Q5+
*24* AndyTiedye 50, 0.75, Q3
*25* AuroraLite 50, 1.00, P3 or Q3 - Cancelled
*26* Scottiver 2 lights both 2 stage 50, 1.25 watts (one head and one complete), will decide on emitter later
*27* TENMMIKE 25, 1.00, Q3 or most premium for 4 of the same (may want to be
moved down on the list)
*28* mcrich 50, 1.25, Will probably wait to get an R bin depending on if the price structure or options have changed. 
*29 *MrMimizu 50, 1.25, Q5+
*30* ydna 50, 1.25, Q4 WH
*31* Newf-llb 50, 1.25, Q3
*32* drews1 50, 1.00, Q3
*33* grift 50, 0.75, Q3 & 50, 1.00, Q3
*34* FlashMike 50, 1.00, Q3
*35* rob_e 50, 1.50, Q3 Cancelled
*36 *Codeman 25, 1.50, Q4 or better
*37 *LouRoy for 2, 50, 0.75, and 50, 1.25, Q4WH
*38 *d'mo 25, 1.50, Q3
*39* Chao 50, 1.00, Q3
*40 *Roboholic 50, 1.50, Q3
*41 *UncleFester 25mA Low, 1.5W High, Highest flux bin available R(x). Tint not critical.
*42 *Nuutaro 75, 1.50, Q3
*43 *VerbalK 75, 1.25, Q3
*44* LEDninja 50, 0.75, Q4 WH 
*45 *lightrod 50, 1.25, R2
*46 *FsTop 25, 1.25, Cancelled
*47 *bwm R2 WD 3/4 watt, 25ma low
*48 *Justone 50, 1.25, Q3
*49 *CodeOfLight Q4 WH, .25 and 1.25 watt
*50* ProofTech Cancelled
*51* Varriano 1.5 watt Best available
*52 *bexamous 50, 1.25, P4
*53 *dtlent 50, 0.75, P4 (head only) and 75, 1.25, Q3 (head w/ body)
*54* daz 75, 1.25, Q3
*55* Straightedge cancelled
*56 *Bobdrus 75, 1.25, Q3
*57 *vetkaw63 50, 1.25, Q3
*58 *ScarabDrowner 50, 1.00, Q3
*59 *eltel999 50, 1.25, R2
*60* Jeweler 75, 1.50, Q5/R2
*61 *BVH .50 & 1.50. Q4 Head only
*62 *aiouem 50, 1.00, Q4 possibly a Q5/R2
*63 *pryan 25, 1.25, Q3
*64 *Amorphous 75, 0.75, P4 for 2 ( now )
*65 *Amorphous 75, 1.25, Q3 for 2 ( when available )
*66* esunnycpf 50, 0.75, Q3
*67 *liteMANIAC 50, 0.75, Q3
*68 *pinepoint ?
*69 *Kevski 50, 1.00, Qx
*70 *blitzlicht65 50, 1.25, Q4 WH
*71 *alanhuth 25, 1.25, Q3
*72 *iNDiGLo 25, 1.50, Q3
*73 *JnC 50, 1.25, Q3
*74 *tuna 50, 1.25, Q3
*75 *stevevh 25, 1.00, P4
*76* jefft 50, 1.25, Q5/R2
*77 *DaveNagy 50, 1.50, Q5/R2
*78 *Siegfried 25, 1.00, Q3
*79 *jki 50, 1.00, Q3 for 2
*80 *mudman cj 50mA, 1.5W, will provide emitter
*81 *tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
*82 *pdm 50 ,1.50, P4
*83 *frankr 25, 1.50, best bin available (R2 or better)
*84 *carlsjrman 25, 1.25, P4
*85 *Zionxem 50, 1.25, P4 or best available
*86 *svolich 50, 1.25, Q3
*87 *AustinEd 50, 1.25, P4
*88 *RIDE 50, 1.25, Q3 or best available.
*89 *JohnnyDeep 50, 1.25, Q3
*90 *Clickie 25, 1.00, P4 and a Lux mod on provided Arc
*91 *cpfx 50, .75, Q3
*92 *cocoa 50, 1.25, Q3
*93 *Koz99 50, 1.25, Q3
*94 *tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
*95 *Bright 50, 1.00, Best bin available
*96 *Lenny 50, 1.25, Q3
*97* Navistar 75, 1.00, Q3
*98 *DrizzitT Cancelled
*99 *Gypsy 50, 1.25, Q3
*100* Per Arne atest brightness bin available with no artifacts (ie, no yellow rings) - Q5 / R2 ??, one stage and head only. Will be using AAA lithium battery only
*101* copykat 25, 1.50, Q4
*102 *kry81 75, 1.50, Q3
*103* dansperry 50, 1.00, best bin available at build time
*104* gswitter 50, 1.25, latest bin available (Tint at build time)
*105* kashmir 50, 1.25 (if available), best bin available at build time
*106 *millerje 50, 1.50, Q3
*107* gefff 50, 1.25, Best Available
*108* rdh226 Will look at availability at build time (I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.)
*109* Daekar 25, 0.75, Q5/R2
*110* Ozniot 25mA /.75W With a warmer tint.
*111* Ned 50, 1.00, Q3
*112* wuhair 50, 1.00, Q3 (WD)
*113* GVS Lakers Latest bin - Will spec at build time
*114* Gointothelight 25, 0.75, P4 (WD)
*115* zumac99 50, 0.75, Warm White Q5 or better
*116* racer7 50, 1.00, P4 (WD)
*117* Pyros 25/1.50 (or 25/1.25 if possible)
*118* ananddev 1 - 50mA 1.25W p4 (is WD the whitest?), 1 - 50mA 1.25W Q3 (When they become available)
*119* Rustrel 50, 1.25, Q3
*120* Freyth 75, 1.25, Q3
*121* yoyoteen 50, 0.75 Q4 WH COMPLETE LIGHT 
*122* AustinEd 5mA?, 1.25 best Cree available, white XO tint
*123* Austin 50, 1.25 Q3
*124* FRANKVZ 50, 1.00 q4 possibly Q5/R2
*xxx* WTH Cancelled
*125 *err0r Q4 ,WD tint is preferred but will
accept WH. Low drive 50 mA, high level 1W
*126* slaps 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2/R4...
*127* THE_dAY 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2
*128* GregY 25, .75 best bin available at build time
*xxx* Kraid Cancelled
*129* xoltri 50, .75 ,2 LIGHTS best bin available
*130* DarthLumen 2 LIGHTS, both single stage 50mA
*xxx* Nuggett Cancelled
*131* Dizos 50, 1.25 Q5/R2 - best available
*132* dd61999 50, 1.25 Q5
*133* yaesumofo 25 / 1.5, best bin available
*134* bfly 50, 1.00 best bin available
*135* crazyglockman 25, 1.5 Q5 or best available
*136* Illumination, 50mA,1.25w, Will specify bins 
*137* Steelbeach 25, 1.25 - best bin available
*138* Panzergrennie Q3; 1,5 W; 50mA.
*139* alex in germany Q3 or if possible Q5 Cree, 2 Stage with 25mA for Low, and 3/4 watt =240mA for high
*140* gloworm Q3 (or better) 50ma low 1.0 Watt high
*141 *craigberesh Q5 Cree or best bin available, 50ma, 1W
*142* Nebula 3/4 watt, 50 mA . Light Supplied.
*143 *colossus Q5 1.00 watt / 50 mA Old style light supplied?
*144* mspeterson Q5 or better, will pick levels later
*145* white light Q5 or better with 2 stage 50ma /1 watt
*146 *MrBadExample Will request specs later.
*147* Lumenz 50/1.00 Cancelled
*148* Spiderhole Will request specs nearer to build time
*149* DarthChicken 25 low, 1.0 high, best available bin
*150 *Tyler2006 25 low, 1.5 high, Q5
*151 *adamlau 25 low ? high customer -supplied R2
*152 *hayhay 1 watt 50mA 2 stage with best bin available
*153* future prius 50mA, 1W, Q5 or better.
*154 *HoopleHead 25mA, 1.00, Q5 Cancelled
*155* ThomasEdison No specs given
*156* neophyte340 no specs given
*157* randyo , Q4 first, 50, 1.25, Q4 WH. Then another light with best available bin.
*158* Midnightrun 25 low and 3/4 high with latest bin available
*159 *MKLight 1 watt, P4, with the low at 25, and possibly a Q5/R2
*160 *ptirmal premium bin 25ma/1.25A 
*161* jwrickert to be decided
*162* stang68 Single stage 3/4 watt. Best bin you have on hand
_*Updated to post #241.*_
*gg*


----------



## iocheretyanny

R2 Bin


----------



## Blue72

I am still in


----------



## gswitter

I'm still in.

Since I'm way down on the list, I'd like to change my preference to latest available bin, and you can erase my tint preference (I'll revisit that later, if there's more than one option).


----------



## MKLight

I'm still in, too!

I also want to agree with gswitter! 

>>Since I'm way down on the list, I'd like to change my preference to latest available bin, and you can erase my tint preference (I'll revisit that later, if there's more than one option).<<

Thank you!
Mike


----------



## greg_in_canada

I think you should start a new thread with product info in the first post and buyer list in the second post. This one is pretty long already.

Just my opinion - Greg


----------



## baylisstic

I'm #5. I would like the brightness bin available. Thanks.


----------



## DrizzitT

Count me out. Thanks!


----------



## LEDninja

_44 LEDninja 50, 0.75, P3_
change to 50, 0.75, Q4 WH


----------



## MillerMods

greg_in_canada said:


> I think you should start a new thread with product info in the first post and buyer list in the second post. This one is pretty long already.
> 
> Just my opinion - Greg



I agree, I'll do that soon.


----------



## BVH

#61 still wants one. Since 1.25 is not available, make it .50 & 1.50. Q4 is fine with me. Head only.


----------



## BeamJunkie

I'm still in. I'm #6 on the list. I'd still like a low 0f 50, 1.5 high and head only. What I need to decide is emitter choice. I'll patiently wait for MillerMods to come up with a revised emitter choice list and pricing to make that determination. Preference wise, I'd choose an emitter that was white (cooler side) with no artifacts (ie, no yellow rings). Standing by for pricing and emitter choice updates.


----------



## BeamJunkie

Sorry, Duplicate Post.


----------



## Varriano

Thanks for the update. 

Still interested. I'm a bit down the list. Make the light with the brightest available bin at time of mfg.

Thanks.

JV


----------



## eltel999

I'm still in!

I'd like to wait for an R2 bin if that is possible.

Good to see this thread buzzing again

Millermods and GJG :thumbsup:


----------



## stevevh

I am also still in. Brightest bin available at the time of mfg. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## copykat

101st is good right?
~the lesser light


----------



## MillerMods

copykat said:


> 101st is good right?
> ~the lesser light



You'll be sooner than that for sure. Many orders are going to come off the list after people cancel because of the year and a half old list.


----------



## future_prius

#153 checking in.

Original request was *153* future_prius 50mA, 1W, Q5 or better.

I'll take brightest emitter at time of availability.


Cool.


----------



## blitzlicht65

Thanks for the update.:thumbsup: -Good work!!!


*70 *blitzlicht65 50, 1.25, Q3

Change to 50, 1.25, Q4 WH





:wave:


----------



## dansperry

Hey, I'm 103 on the list and would like brightest at time of mod. Not sure if I mentioned this when I originally placed the order but I would like the complete light. Thanks, Dan


----------



## frankr

Keep me on the list, I'd like a R2 ( or better  )
frankr


----------



## Codeman

36 Codeman 25, 1.50, whatever you have when you get to mine - preferably Q4 WH or brighter.


----------



## FRANKVZ

#124 Still interested. Waiting for pricing and options.


----------



## FlashInThePan

Please keep me on the list. (Besides, who'd want to give up the #2 spot?). :huh:

I'm happy to wait for a little while as you sort out the new bins; I'm excited to see if any high CRI LEDs will sneak their way into your mods. And Eric, if you haven't see the high CRI LEDs yet - check `em out. Truly amazing for the outdoors color rendition. Nichia 083, Cree Q2 5A - even Seoul's getting into the act. I'd definitely be up for a high-CRI LED: the color rendition of an incan with the efficiency of an LED; what's not to like?

- FITP


----------



## jwrickert

I may be a few years late, but I'm very interested in an Arc with the current top Cree emitter. Are they still available??
What info do I send, and to whom??
Thanks,
J W Rickert


----------



## russtang

I'm number 4 on the list and my order is still the same.

I would like to throw a wrench in the works , and be the first to claim a SECOND light, on the second list. 

I am sure I will want another.


----------



## Illumination

#136...still interested, but waiting for pricing and new options. Also, likely to change the specs of my light...want an even lower low...

WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## yoyoteen

#121 yoyoteen still in, my order change to 50, 0.75 Q4 WH COMPLETE LIGHT 
thx a lot~~


----------



## rdh226

gjg said:


> Repost of the "List".
> ...
> *108* rdh226 25, 0.75, P4, WH/WJ/WD tint (whatever I can get "sooner"), 25, 0.75, Q3, WH/WJ/WD tint (whenever...), & 50, 1.25, Q3, same tint as unit above.(I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.)




I'm still interested...although honestly I can't remember what all the numbers/letters/codes all mean...

I think [re]starting a new thread listing current options/etc. would be a good idea.

Personally, I'm interested in warmer tints and long-life (per battery/charge) than in absolute max photon
flux. I'd be absolutely _thrilled_ (I'm easy...) to see a "warm white" tint option.

-RDH


----------



## Scottiver

Yes, i'm still in. I'm not sure if I want to wait to see what the new bins are or go with what's in stock. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dizos

Please keep me in. Whatever is the latest and greatest options when you get around to it.


----------



## kashmir

*# 105* checking in: still interested! Will wait for a more current premium bin. One question though: is the 1.25 watt version still a no-go or has the problem been resolved?

Thanks, Don


----------



## MillerMods

kashmir said:


> *# 105* checking in: still interested! Will wait for a more current premium bin. One question though: is the 1.25 watt version still a no-go or has the problem been resolved?
> 
> Thanks, Don


As of right now the 1.25 watt version is still on the back burner. I may be able to resolve it fairly easily though. I'll make a post sometime in the future when I find I can or can't resolve it.


----------



## THE_dAY

#127 THEdAY, I'm still in. I can wait for the premium bins. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scottiver

I just re-read your initial post that shows your price structures, output, runtimes, etc. and I would like an update on the pricing structure.
Back then you were charging a $20 premium for the Q3 emitters which aren't exactly premium these days, so are the Q2 and Q4's that you have available now going to be $120 or the premium price of $140? Or do you have a new pricing structure in mind?


----------



## craigberesh

#141 and I am still in. Making a decision as to what to go for the Q$ now or the premium.


----------



## crazyglockman

yes i'm # 135 and am still interested in this light, thanks for the update maybe another year.


----------



## Ozniot

Still in, I'm #110 on the list. .25mA/.75W I want a warmer tint.


----------



## craigberesh

OK, Yes I am still in but I would like to wait for the premium leds


----------



## colossus

Colossus - 143 still in.


----------



## slaps

126 slaps 25, .75 best bin available
Still in please. Will wait for best bin available at time of build. R4???
Prefer warm tint.


----------



## ProofTech

Please take me (#50 ProofTech) off the list.


----------



## DaveNagy

Still in. Will wait for the more bleeding edge bins. PM sent to Greg.

*77 *DaveNagy 50, 1.50, <best available bin>


----------



## GregY

Hey I'm still here. 

Still in with same preferences, 25, .75, best bin available when my turn comes.


----------



## FsTop

Count me out, please. I bought a Draco.


----------



## Daekar

I'm still in, waiting for Q5/R2 or better...


----------



## gjg

So... Is there something saying you can't have TWO small, bright, great lights??? 



FsTop said:


> Count me out, please. I bought a Draco.


----------



## ptirmal

I'm still in for a light, responded to your PM gjg... I'm guessing the Q2/Q4 are standard bins and anything beyond that would be premium bins, and are priced according to the previous thread? I've already waited this long, I think I'll wait for a "premium" bin.


----------



## Lumenz

#147 - Please take me off the list. Thank you.


----------



## iocheretyanny

:candle: 
We should celebrate - the original ArcAAA XR-E mod thread is now over 2 years old


----------



## ptirmal

Haven't heard much recently... give us something


----------



## DaveNagy

I can't help but feel responsible for this delay.... I believe I've only put myself on two waiting lists, in the all the years I've been a CPF-er. This one, and the USL one.

So yeah, it hasn't gone too well for me. Is it something I said? 

No, I take it back. I got a "The Torch" from Mac with no fuss nor muss. But I'm beginning to think that was some sort of fluke. 

But seriously, I _hope_ I can get a hot rodded Arc AAA, but if I can't, no worries.


----------



## MillerMods

I'm back in the saddle for sure  

I'm working on a lot of 20 for this thread now.

I will be at it like never before. I have repositioned my focus to this thread exclusively. I will be shipping lights starting this week. 

I wish I could have acted faster than I have but things mounted on me for awhile. Outlook is good for this fall and winter.


----------



## Codeman

Woo-hoo!


----------



## frankr

Great! We all survived the fortunate delay, that will result in all of us getting a brighter better binned LED.


----------



## Luff

Great news on the 20 being built!

Just a note to confirm my original order, with noted revisions.

Please change my original from:
23 Luff 50, 1.25, P4 & Q3

To:
23 Luff 50, 1.00, Q4 WH ... plus one more with highest bin available on second round

Thanks!!


----------



## MillerMods

The following will be shipped out this week with either Q4 WH's or Q2 WD's:

Luff, ydna, Codeman, LouRoy, and LEDninja.


----------



## Codeman

Sounds great, though I can't remember if I asked for a complete light or just a head...:thinking:...

I'd prefer a complete light, but I don't mind ordering a body from Arc. Your call, MM.


----------



## LEDninja

PM sent.


----------



## MillerMods

Codeman said:


> Sounds great, though I can't remember if I asked for a complete light or just a head...:thinking:...
> 
> I'd prefer a complete light, but I don't mind ordering a body from Arc. Your call, MM.



I have bodies.


----------



## coyote

YAHOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## future_prius

I can hardly wait


----------



## stang68

Hey MM, Can you add me to the list please? Single stage 3/4 watt. Best bin you have on hand.


----------



## Scottiver

If it will get me these sooner then i'll take one each of the current bins to complete my current order. 
All the guys but one who are getting lights shipped this week are way below me on the sign up list, why is that?:thinking:


----------



## MillerMods

Scottiver said:


> If it will get me these sooner then i'll take one each of the current bins to complete my current order.
> All the guys but one who are getting lights shipped this week are way below me on the sign up list, why is that?:thinking:



It's because of the bins they chose. I have a limited number of Q4 WH's and Q2 WD's once they are gone I am starting from the top of the list. The reason I am doing it this way is 2 reasons. I'm going to offer only Q5 and higher in the future and I need the money to get started again. I have to get rid of my old stock to do this. I hate to skip around the list like this but on the bright side there are not too many going with the 2 bins that I currently have. This first run will go pretty quick and I'll start at the top again.


----------



## baylisstic

That works for me. Please let me know when to paypal. Thanks.


----------



## Scottiver

MillerMods said:


> It's because of the bins they chose. I have a limited number of Q4 WH's and Q2 WD's once they are gone I am starting from the top of the list. The reason I am doing it this way is 2 reasons. I'm going to offer only Q5 and higher in the future and I need the money to get started again. I have to get rid of my old stock to do this. I hate to skip around the list like this but on the bright side there are not too many going with the 2 bins that I currently have. This first run will go pretty quick and I'll start at the top again.


 
OK, so are there any more spots for the Q2 & Q4 or are they all spoken for?


----------



## MillerMods

Scottiver said:


> OK, so are there any more spots for the Q2 & Q4 or are they all spoken for?



I have 16 signed up for the lower bins and I'm capping it at 20. After that I'm back to the regular list.


----------



## Codeman

for 25, 1.50, Q4 WH w/body.


----------



## ptirmal

I am not on the list on the first page but I was added in post 64 to lucky number 160, lol... Glad to see this moving along!!!

I wanted 25,1.25 and was waiting for the premium bin options!


----------



## MillerMods

Anyone who has not confirmed their order with me or gjg by PM or e-mail @ [email protected], please do so for planning purposes. I want to get people who have changed their minds off the list.

Thank you.


----------



## gjg

Post #169 should be updated with the latest and greatest. Any other changes, Please let me know! 
Thanks All! 
gg


----------



## Per Arne

Hi,
In my earlier order I went for the Head only. If possible, I now would like to have the body as well :naughty: Thanks! 

Please let me know when I have to do ....

PA


----------



## MillerMods

-PA, I'll have gjg update your order, thanks.

-Everyone, I'm opening a new thread which will have the details (that I plan to update more over time) and the list in the first and second posts. Click here for the new thread.


----------

